# Grooming Advice needed for our Standard Poodle



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

We recently brought home our Standard Poodle puppy Max (20 wks old now  and 30lbs, I have been taking him to a professional groomer since 9 wks of age and he does well with her, I want to continue to take him there to be clipped ect But..

I would also like to start grooming him (Wash & Dry) at home in-between grooming appointments.I have been brushing him at home everyday with a pin brush and a slicker Brush,I also spray him with a detangler/conditioner (we have a Huge pine tree in our yard and lots of debris that are being removed next week) So due to the yard junk I have to brush him everyday (pine sap and poodles don't work ..LOL) 

*I would love some advice on what Tables,Dryers,Brushes and sprays that you use..and any grooming advice*...I was looking at the B-Air or Metro force dryers ?

This is alot different from grooming my Boston Terriers

Also I should add that we have another SPoo puppy coming to our house in April  so I need a dryer that can work for 2 Spoo's


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Any grooming table will work for you. Make sure its the right height for you, or an electric/hydraulic table. 36" is plenty long. make sure you also order the arm/clamp and loop, and that the arm is tall enough for a standard. Go with the tallest arm. I like these slickers, but you will also need a comb. 

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Slicker-Brushes/pc/190/c/214/sc/276/54130.uts

Comb: Chris Christensen Butter Combs are the best IMO, but these are similar..you just may have to replace it now and then as the teeth may fall out. The Chris combs are $35, so expensive. 

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...-Finishing-Comb/pc/190/c/214/sc/276/44497.uts

I prefer either Crown Royal #3 grooming spray (www.cherrybrook.com) or Ruff Out spray (www.ez-groom.com). Just a light mist over the area you are going to brush, then move on to the next area, mist, brush, etc. Neither of these leave a buildup in the coat, and are great detanglers. 

If you are going to spend the money on a high velocity dryer, I would recommend the K9II over the B-Air or Metro. It has more power, and will make drying MUCH faster for you, and straighten the coat at the same time. With 2 standards, you are going to be spending lots of time anyway, and the K9s are great dryers, that will last you forever. They are available at Petedge too. If you order it all at once, you will get a lower shipping rate, as they give a discount on some shipping if the order is over $250. 

When you brush, line brush. This means starting in one small area, and separating the coat. Brush right down to the skin, while holding the rest of the hair out of the way. When all the tangles are out, let down another small section of the coat, like an inch thick..brush again..when the entire dog is brushed out (don't forget armpits, insides of legs, belly, and other hard to reach areas) then start over and comb thru the entire dog. The comb will catch any tangles/small matts that the brush glides over. Have fun! Standards are the best dogs!


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Thank you !! They really are great dogs my Max is like a soul mate he is one of the easiest puppies I have ever had (but I must give credit to his breeder she did an excellent job ! )


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

RRM_Mom08 said:


> Thank you !! They really are great dogs my Max is like a soul mate he is one of the easiest puppies I have ever had (but I must give credit to his breeder she did an excellent job ! )


They are really easy puppies, and easy dogs. They live to please you, so training is a breeze! Where did you get Max? Getting your new pup from the same breeder? I know alot of breeders.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

TLC by the Lake http://tlcbythelake.weebly.com/ Do you know Trudy?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

RRM_Mom08 said:


> TLC by the Lake http://tlcbythelake.weebly.com/ Do you know Trudy?


No, I don't know them. I just looked at their site. The breeders I know show dogs, which is how/why I know them for the most part. Looks like she doesn't show her dogs. Congrats on your poodle, and new puppy coming!


----------

